# Máy lạnh daikin 10hp có những model nào ?



## tinhtrieuan (31 Tháng ba 2020)

*Máy lạnh daikin 10hp có những model nào ?*
*Ưu điểm của loại máy lạnh 10hp LÀ *
*Tiết kiệm năng lượng - Sử dụng công nghệ inverter và heat pump tiên tiến giúp gia tăng hiệu suất và giảm thiểu điện năng tiêu thụ.*
*Giải pháp đa dạng -Daikin cung cấp các giải pháp đa dạng cho những ứng dụng yêu cầu độ chính xác cao trong điều khiển nhiệt độ và chất lượng không khí.*
*Điều khiển theo khu vực - Điều hòa không khí Packaged của Daikin kết hợp với ống gió để phân bố gió đến những khu vực cần thiết*
*Máy lạnh daikin 10hp  có 2 kiểu máy là tủ đứng đặt sàn và giấu trần *
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVGR10NV1- 10ngựa - 10hp - R410*
*




*
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng daikin FVGR10NV1/RUR10NY1 R410*​
*Giá: *82.100.000 vnđ​
*Xuất xứ:* Thái lan​
*Hãng sản xuất:* Máy lạnh Daikin​
*Công suất:* 10 ngựa | 10.0 hp​
*Bảo hành:* 1 năm máy, 4 năm block​

*Máy lạnh giấu trần - âm trần ống gió daikin FDR10NY1 - 10ngựa - 10hp *
*



*
*Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió daikin FDR10NY1/RUR10NY1*​
*Giá: *72.100.000 vnđ​
*Xuất xứ:* Thái lan​
*Hãng sản xuất:* Máy lạnh Daikin​
*Công suất:* 10 ngựa | 10.0 hp​
*Bảo hành:* 1 năm máy, 4 năm block​

Dàn lạnh có kiểu dáng khác nhau ( do thiết thiết phù hợp cho từng không gian riêng ).
Dàn nóng dùng chung model RUR10NY1




Hướng gió thổi lên trên không ảnh hưởng tới khu vực mặt trước và mặt sau khu vực đặt dàn nóng. Chỉ cần có khoảng trống bên trên sẽ đảm bảo giải nhiệt tốt khi máy hoạt động
*QUÝ KHÁCH HÀNG CÓ NHU CẦU MUA & LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH DAIKIN   10 HP*
*HÃY LIÊN HỆ NGAY*
*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH TRIỀU AN*
Địa chỉ văn phòng : 403/38/55 TCH10, P Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12
Điện thoại : *028.36100330 - 028.37172899 - 0909090622*
Hotline *0909629980* Mr Công
Email nhận báo giá : info@dienlanhtrieuan.com
Website: maylanhtrieuan.com
*CAM KẾT BÁN GIÁ TỐT - LẮP ĐẶT CHUYÊN NGHIỆP - ĐÁP ỨNG NHANH NHẤT*
*Nguồn : maylanhtrieuan.com/tin-tuc/May-lanh-daikin-10hp-co-nhung-model-nao--601.html *​


----------

